# AKFF UMINA TRIP - November 9-11



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

After some delibarations the next NSW AKFF trip has been finalised for UMINA on the weekend of Friday 9-Sunday 11 November. We will be based at THIS campground. http://www.oceanbeachholidaypark.com.au/

Below find some preliminary info from JustCruisin



justcrusin32 said:


> Umina will be more like barlings pretty easy kiddies corner to get out of, the waves in that end are very rarley over 1/4 of a metre.
> 
> Patonga has excellent flathead and bream grounds in the creek as well as the hawksberry river for the usual suspects plus jews, sambos etc
> 
> ...


DAve - can you put up that google map again please?

Suggest that members wishing to participate book their cabins/camping spots asap. Add your name to this thread if you're planning on coming along so that we have some idea of numbers.

I'll be there from Friday am till Sunday pm

Cheers


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm in for this. Put me down DaveyG or justcruisin or whoever is the name counter. I have stayed at this park with the family 2 or 3 times and it is very good. Very kid friendly with tons of stuff to do. My wife and 2 kids all voted unanimously to avoid any future AKFF events due to the Barlings experience (i.e. loooong drive and pissed with rain). Not sure what they were worried about...the fishing was great! This however will be a very friendly experience for the kids....should be well and truly warm by then.....the pool is great and will keep them entertained.

It is also a very popular destination so book early. Great choice location wise by the way.

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok Dave went down to the park and had a chat today.

First all weekend bookings are a standard friday - saturday night but they normal checkout time is 4pm Sunday. Extra days not a problem.

HOWEVER that weekend is getting full
only a few cabins and 5 powered sites left but there are plenty of unpowered sites

Beach access is very similar to barlings you can use the normal beach access ways which would have around 100m sand walk to the best launch point or you can drive around to the south umina carpark. There is however a umina creek which the staff informed me was to shallow for a fishing boat :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: i let that one go with a rye smile.

The creek wouldn't be an easy launch but doable at the entrance it was knee deep today but i have seen it ankle deep.

South Umina kiddies corner









Van park standing at the same point as the photo above









Up the beach a bit further and you can see box head past umina point and the launch site









The creek next to the van park, it may be easier to launch into the creek an paddle to the entrance. There is Bass further up the creek but it would be a very tight fit even for a yak.









more to come
Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok dave here is the google map again that relates to the above quote in daveyg's post










Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

ok a couple more of the sheltered waters around the area.

The point to the right of the round circular road is woy woy ramp from the you can head north up paddies channel and into brisbane waters. The woy woy ramp is the main concrete ramp for the area so boat traffic can be heavy at times.









The whole area around the ramp is dotted with shallows and leases that hold great bream, whiting, and flathead. These flats are my home turf.









The current has a reasonable pace around here but very managable until you get to the rip then it really strengthens up. In all these areas you will also get jew's, squire up to snapper size, lots of tuna style fish dart around. I haven't seen any kings but wouldn't see why not. Sambos come in from time to time too. Ep's are dotted around the place but can be very very fussy and in hard to reach places like up drain pipes.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've emailed the van park enquirining about what cabins are still available, and any special rates for our group. will post info as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've booked powered tent site #21 for the family and I. Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcP5XuEAAAtXgAAQQIEAIBSAP+ffICAASIptTIY1PUN6RGmDVNtSP1QeoA0wjVyGDE2xWAePlkTKqmU7iRv6cS3tw1sewEY+EiRajEvYFVysAYIYjl2+Sr3vhm7FR2/F3JFOFCQw/le4QA==


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just rang the park. November is now their 'high season'?? - not noted on website.

Rates (camp) now go from:

$30 unpowered to $45
$35 powered to $55

Most powered are already booked (under the name McCraken - anyone here??)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK. I've spoken to the van park and heres the details.

There are 9 cabins left. All cabins are towards the back of the park, most are situated in the same area. This is what's available.

Palm Villas x 4 
PAlm Cottage x 1
Sunset Loft x 3
Sunset Villa x 1

Rates are as follows. Price is per villa PER NIGHT with a late checkout Sunday 4pm.

Palm Villas $300
PAlm Cottage $260
Sunset Loft $280
Sunset Villa $210

There are only 4 x powered sites available - $55 PER NIGHT.
Unpowered sites (heaps left) at $45 PER NIGHT.
There are also heaps of powered van sites available if you want to BYO van.

Jeeezuz they are expensive!

I've also asked if we can use their "Barn" area (poolside) on the Friday night for the welcome function, which they've told me should be OK. However in the meantime I'll be looking for somewhere else to stay.. Ideas anyone??

Suggest that anyone who's keen books asap as they are obvioulsy a bloody popular and freakin expensive park.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Davey G said:


> There are only 4 x powered sites available - $55 for the weekend.
> Unpowered sites (heaps left) at $45 for the weekend.


Thats per night isnt it??? so for friday/sat night would be $110 powered & $90 unpowered???


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

YES - APOLOGIES...

I have just spoken to them again and the rates quoted are PER NIGHT... Fair dinkum they are expensive. (I've amended the above info)

On that basis I've cancelled my villa booking and will be looking to stay somewhere else (cheaper) - perhaps the Hilton. I can't cop $600 for 2 nights in a freakin cabin!!!


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll hold off booking until i see what the go is....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

$45 per night for an unpowered site! :shock: :shock:

I must be in the wrong business.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Are you sure you didn't enquire about purchasing one of their cabins?

That has gotta be one of the most expensive rates I've heard of.

You can get flight around Oz cheaper than that.

Although.... if the fishing is good - it's cheap.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dam!! $300 a night!!!! id cancle as well.

Thats more expensive then the 5 star Grand Mecure Penthouse down here on Kiama Harbour!!!!


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

$55 to pitch a tent with a light ???

this has to be the most expensive caravan park in Oz !!!

I think I'll probably drive up for the day and meet you guys on the water


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

how many tents/people to a $45 a night site are you allowed to fit on?


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

colzinho said:


> how many tents/people to a $45 a night site are you allowed to fit on?


1 tent, two adults i think. After that its $20 extra a person (well thats what i was quoted under low season rates).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What are the rates like at Patonga? More basic camping but better access to fishing options


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

$27 per night Dave camping only but last time i was there half the park was shut for sea wall reconstruction i haven't been back to see if they have finished.

Cheers Dave


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats the go guys, is this trip dead in the water???

any suggestions for altenate destinations??


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

grimo82 said:


> Whats the go guys, is this trip dead in the water???
> 
> any suggestions for altenate destinations??


I'm still keen to head to taht general destination. I think Justcruisin knows of some other alternative locations and being a local he's probably the best to advise.

Suggested locations Dave?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Cheeper places to go, just to name a few

Budgewoi 
Swansea
Patonga
Toukley

All of these have both close inshore and offshore options.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Budgewoi looks not a bad option. I have no idea what this lake is like, but I'm sure theres fish somewhere. Cabins/camping are much more affordable too.

http://www.cchp.com.au/hp_site/parks/budgewoi.html

As I said, I'm happy enough to go anywhere!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Budgewoi sounds ok to me, thats rawprawns turf so he's the man here.

The only other option near umina is patonga and its camping only.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Budgewoi sounds good to me


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Budgewoi sounds ok to me, thats rawprawns turf so he's the man here.
> 
> The only other option near umina is patonga and its camping only.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Patomga is a quite a cute camping ground with good easy immediate offshore (bay) and river fishing. Run by the council. It is actually a fishing community or village. Only negative in my experience is that the road through the camp can be accessed by the general public and attracts the occassional bogan in a V8 Falcodore (no offence to any bogans on the forum.....NOT!).

Perhaps Swansea is a better location as it has immediate and easy access to Lake Macquarie and off shore including the awesome pelagic fishing off Catherine Hill Bay and Bribie Island where Gatesy just cleaned up. There are good fish in the Swansea Channel and mulitple options in the lake. The camping in 2 or 3 parks is pretty cheap.

Just a thought.

JT


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I haven't really fished Lake Munmorah which is where the Caravan Park is situated. The fishing in all lakes up hear lately has been very quiet. The closest spot with no fuss ocean access is Norah Head. This is about 10min from the park

Attached is some info on Tuggerah Lake which I found very interesting http://www.clw.csiro.au/publications/te ... r40-98.pdf.

Tuggerah Lakes is large flat, shallow and featureless and only the best fisherman will do well hear. I would really hate to make you all look bad so for your own sakes it may be better to look at other options 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Strewth Greg. I'm suing you if real estate prices fall in the area


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaaargh this is doing my head in.

can someone who knows the area PLEASE make a decision..

Swansea or Budgewoi???

JC32/Rawprawn - please make a call on this and then we can start GETTING IT TOGETHER


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

If you get time read the document I attached on the link. Scroll down to the fishing section. It's interesting reading and photos from the old fisho's.

I'm starting to think we should do Budgewoi. In the past the fishing took off after big floods. There may even be jewie and Snapper in the back in the lakes. It could be some interesting fishing this year.

Let's do Budgewoi but don't blame me if it's shit. It's all Perils fault.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Budgewoi it is and it all perils fault 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Done. I've just contacted the van park at Budgewoi (what sort of a name is that anyway??) asking about what cabins/camping is still available for that weekend. will advise asap.

looks ok - and only a couple of minutes drive for those who want to go offshore.

and yep if I dont catch anything its all Perils fault, (And Rawprawn and JC32) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, heres the news...

Hi David

Thank you for your enquiry.

We have three different cabins styles available for the dates requested. We have 9 cabins available, details as follows

Kingfisher cabin: Sleeps 4 people. This cabin has 2 bedrooms, both rooms having a Queen size bed. Fully self-contained including spa bath, water views, reverse-cycle air-conditioning and Foxtel. (We have two available).
The price for the required dates is $325.00 for our weekend package. This package allows you to check in from midday on the Friday and to check out up to 5pm on the Sunday.

Ibis cabin: Sleeps 6 people. This cabin has 2 bedrooms, one room with a queen size bed and the other room has four bunks. Fully self-contained including spa bath, water views, reverse cycle air-conditioning and Foxtel. (We have 3 available). The weekend package is $275.00 for up to four people.

Sheerwater cabins: Sleeps 6 people. This cabin has same room layout as the Ibis. Fully self-contained, reverse cycle-air conditioning and Foxtel. (We have 4 available). The weekend package for up to four people is $250.00.

Please note all cabins have linen supplied for four people.

If cabins have more than four people (except Kingfishers) there is an additional cost per person. The costs are as follows: Extra adult 16years and older is: $8.00, and 6-16 years is an extra $4.00 per night.

We also have powered camping sites in our park and the cost for two people per night is $24.00. Any additional people per site per night, the above fees apply.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in for definate but won't be booking until the week before once I know what the weather is doing. Wife will only go if theres sun, so I might be camping on my own  . See ya there.....Nick


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

those prices are a bit more like it! I have got a busy time with work around then and a course in brisbane on the monday so I will say I'm in...might jsut have to arrive late/leave early.


----------

